

Show HN: Put TODOs in their place - piasickj
http://imdone.io/

======
victorstanciu
I know it's supposed to be a check mark, but your logo is awfully similar to
the Steam logo:
[http://store.steampowered.com/](http://store.steampowered.com/)

